# Nook Color update coming in April!



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-20046909-1.html

Supposedly it includes Flash and an app store!

Weirdly, this was announced by HSN. Allegedly some high management from B&N were formerly with HSN or maybe vice versa. Very weird, but evidently true.


----------

